Ask HN: Do you see your team or company becoming remote-first in the new decade? - yang10pan
======
amursft
I see my employer becoming remote-friendly, and remote-first on a team level.

On teams vs companies...

I've been putting together a list of the biggest distributed companies
[https://www.amursoftware.com/biggest-distributed-
companies](https://www.amursoftware.com/biggest-distributed-companies). What I
realized is that big tech companies where some employees are distributed like
e.g. Microsoft, Dell probably have a lot more distributed employees in total
number than any company on my list. Like by a factor of 10x.

~~~
yang10pan
Do you think the journey for most employers will be to become remote-friendly
first before becoming remote-first, rather than jumping straight to remote-
first?

That's a very interesting insight and probably brings a lens of reality to
actual extent of the movement towards remote. To the end that remote-friendly
is the first step towards remote-first (and that the big tech companies
already have some employees that are distributed), it'll be interesting to see
whether there will be a step-change in the volume/percentage of remote-first
roles once any of the big tech companies make the leap...

~~~
amursft
I think it probably happens gradually a lot. And I think many companies will
go by team or by function like e.g. support, dev

Companies that want to hire remote or offer it should publish numbers on
percent working remotely. Good marketing and helpful for the industry if you
think remote work is net good.

